
Font Awesome 5 Kickstarter - dorianm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeMBVOTgdKk&feature=youtu.be
======
KevinEldon
Nice production quality and it looks like an interesting upgrade and
investment. But I can't find the actual Kickstarter page. Anyone know where it
is?

------
Glyptodon
What cringe.

